# First tri in May...



## flissh (16 Apr 2014)

and I'm as scared as @*!$.
Training has been going well(ish). Had a bit of calf strain which was a setback. Now got a pain in left shoulder, which I can still swim with and does not hurt on the bike or running.

Anyone else doing one in May? There seem to be a lot about.


----------



## TeeQue (16 Apr 2014)

Doing my first in May only Sprint distance though.

Been focussing on the cycling so far do need to get a bit of running and swimming in before the event though.

400M swim, 17.5km bike, 4km run.


----------



## Liamblink182 (16 Apr 2014)

Don't be nervous, you'll love it.

There's nothing like the rush and sense of achievement when you finish.

There addictive though, once you've done your first you'll be looking for the next one!

I'm doing the slateman in May.

All the best for your first.


----------



## flissh (16 Apr 2014)

TeeQue said:


> Doing my first in May only Sprint distance though.
> 
> Been focussing on the cycling so far do need to get a bit of running and swimming in before the event though.
> 
> 400M swim, 17.5km bike, 4km run.



Good luck TeeQue.

Mine is only a sprint. 400m swim (I thought it was 750m and have been training to that!!) 25k cycle and 5k run. Hoping to do an Olympic in September if the May one goes well.

Swam and ran today, lovely out in the sunshine.


----------



## flissh (16 Apr 2014)

Liamblink, I'm already looking to number 2. Thanks for the words of encouragement.


----------



## bathtub (19 Apr 2014)

First tri of the season for me next Sunday, Brat Sprint tri at Lichfield a first running of this event by Brat, then Slateman in May for me as well.
Bring it on.
Ive been competing for a number of years now and still get nervous before an event, just have to stay as calm and chilled as poss.


----------



## TeeQue (10 Jul 2014)

Completed my first sprint distance in May and doing another one Sunday (Wenlock Olympian Games).

500m swim, 20km bike, 7km run.


----------

